# [Wet Thumb Forum]-CO2 tanks in North Carolina?



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Anyone have any suggestions for a source of a 5lb or 10lb CO2 tank in the RTP area of North Carolina? I'm drawing a huge blank with the fire extinguisher suppliers.

thanks,

Roger


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Anyone have any suggestions for a source of a 5lb or 10lb CO2 tank in the RTP area of North Carolina? I'm drawing a huge blank with the fire extinguisher suppliers.

thanks,

Roger


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I had trouble locating one here as well. I started calling the fire extenguisher companies in the area, and hit on one that sold me a used 5 pound CO2 tank. I was told to be sure the tank I used was rated for CO2, it's a caustic substance and just any old tank won't do. Anyway, the company I THINK I used (couldn't remember the name to save my life when I started looking for it this morning) is listed below. They've moved from that address, but the phone number should be the right one. Very nice folks that were willing to help me out. Refills won't cost but about $10.

Metro Fire & Safety
3022 N Roxboro St
Durham, NC 27704-3250 
Phone: (919) 220-3265


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Isuber.

They moved to Wolfpack Lane (a much nicer location!) and are putting a re-furbished 5lb tank together for me as I type.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Am I to assume Wolfpack lane is in Raleigh as opposed to Durham?


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

No, don't let the apparent NC State reference fool you! It's in Durham.

From Rt 85 take Roxboro Rd north a couple of miles. Take a right onto Old Oxford Rd and keep going through at least two sets of lights until you leave the built-up area. Go straight at the light just after the Old Catsburg Country Store and Wolfpack Lane is a small industrial park on the LHS (probably 2nd or 3rd left). Metro Fire is the last property on the RHS.

Roger


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

You can also get a CO2 cylinder from welding and beverage supply companies. They are much more common than fire extinguisher companies.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Do they fill and inspect others' tanks? 

I'm actually getting a tank from another fish hobbyist, but I will need a place to fill it. I'm going to try locally near me first, but if there isn't somewhere up here, might have to go to the place you are talking about.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Piscesgirl:
> Do they fill and inspect others' tanks?...


It depends on the shop in question. The shops I frequent do not fill on premises. They have filled tanks delivered, and all I do is swap my empty for a full one. If a tank needs inspection, they will handle that at the filling station. I have taken tanks from BOC Gasses to Robert's Oxygen, (and visa-versa) and they took them no problem.


----------



## Em\'sDad (Jul 31, 2003)

I can't imagine that you would have to come all the way to the Triangle from Henderson to get your tank filled!

You should be able to get the tank filled on-site at a local Fire Extinguisher place - they refill CO2 extinguishers all the time. The problem I had was finding a 5lb tank in the first place - there were plenty of places that would fill it if I already had it.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

I get my 5 & 10lb tanks refilled at the NC Fire and Safety Equipment in Apex (they are located right off US1 south (on the way to Sanford). 919.303.3008. Call ahead and they can fill your tank while you wait. 5lb refill costs $12.00 and 10lb refill costs $17.00, not the cheapest, but I spoke with the guy in charge there (Leon) and he told me that they run the gas through a filter when it arrives, so that catches any possible oils and other contaminants.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Walter, Apex is farther for me than Durham though -- although I like to combine tasks so I'll keep it in mind if I ever go that way. 

I'm going to try the local beer distributer out here first, I think. Am I thinking correctly? Do they need CO2 for beer kegs? (I don't drink beer, can't stand the stuff..bleck!)


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

Beer distributors do indeed use a LOT of CO2 in their trade, so that should be a good place to check with.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

They need CO2 but rarely fill the tanks themselves, but they should be able to refer you to someone that can.

I also rememeber helping someone in Danville look for an extinguisher shop. THere was one but I can't remember the name or find the post. It must have been on the old board.

When you take it in, they will look at the date on the tank. If the date is more than 5 years old, they will need to reinspect the tank. That's usually an overnight thing and will cost ~$10.

The place I take mine will fill it over lunch for me and charges $1/lb.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks, I've found a fire extinguisher company in my county -- only I'm not familiar with that part of town. I'll have to ask around. I don't usually go that direction.


----------

